# Mein Eigenes Game



## Maik65 (7. Juni 2019)

Hey , es hat mich schon Stunden gekostet , aber heute ist es endlich soweit ich kann euch heute endlich den Download Link meines eigenen Games geben , wenn ihr Fragen habt , schreibt einfach eine PN. Und mit Feedback und Kritik bitte nicht zögern.

Bei dem Spiel handelt es sich um eine Art GTA in 2D

PS: Es wird bei euch höchstwahrscheinlich als Virus angezeigt werden , aber keine Sorge , dass liegt einzig und allein daran , dass ich keine Lust hatte mehrere 100 Euro für eine Lizensierung auszugeben ! 


Hier der Link des Launchers : < Link entfernt >


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2019)

1. Link bzw. Datei ist nicht mehr verfügbar
2. poste doch einfach ein paar Screenshots von deinem Spiel
3. netter Versuch mit dem Hinweis bzgl. Virusmeldung


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Hatte ich auch schon gemeldet. Warst ja mal schneller.


----------



## Zybba (7. Juni 2019)

Eine Art GTA in 2D?
Also GTA? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2019)

... aber schön wie der TE hier am Ball bleibt um sein *selbstprogrammiertes* Spiel zu verteidigen und zu bewerben!


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber schön wie der TE hier am Ball bleibt um sein *selbstprogrammiertes* Spiel zu verteidigen und zu bewerben!



Was soll er denn bewerben, seinen Trojaner? Also wir wissen doch alle was es damit auf sich hat. Lösch doch bitte mal den ganzen Post/Thread und seinen Account gleich mit sperren. Diese Farce muss man doch nicht länger ziehen als nötig.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2019)

Verarschen kann ich mich selber. Zu erklären, daß ohne Lizensierung eine Viruswarnung erscheint ist sorry lächerlich. Das glaube ich nicht. Um Leute zu verarschen muß er schon viel früher aufstehen.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Verarschen kann ich mich selber. Zu erklären, daß ohne Lizensierung eine Viruswarnung erscheint ist sorry lächerlich. Das glaube ich nicht. Um Leute zu verarschen muß er schon viel früher aufstehen.


Waaas? Früher als halb Elf? Ne, dann laß ich's.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2019)

ROOOFL*


----------



## hunterseyes (7. Juli 2019)

Man sagte früher mal: 

Und an jedem neuen Tag steht ein Idiot auf. von daher wird es immer wieder "Opfer" solcher Versuche geben, die in solche Fallen förmlich reinrennen.


----------

